# The Turquoise



## brunemto

My name ist Torsten from Northern Germany. I am 39 years old, and my watch passion
is about 8 years old...

After trying the Helberg CH6, which was unfortunately too big on my 6,7" wrist o|, the
way was free for the Aquadive Bathysphere 100 GMT. And I like crazy watches, crazy colours.
-->
The Turqouise b-)

What a wonderful watch and the Isofrane is so comfy! Perfect!

Pics? Pics!


----------



## Matt_wool83

Very nice indeed!


----------



## powboyz

sweet.......to much color for me..........enjoy!


----------



## brunemto

Thank you both!
And yes, with the black Isofrane the Bathy is not screaming so much ;-)


----------



## matthew P

like this one more everytime I see it.
great photo's......enjoy.


----------



## Rob Roberts

That is a seriously nice set up!!!!


----------



## jricher82

I'm a huge fan of this watch, especially this model and color combo. 
Looks great, enjoy, hope to grab one of my own some day.


----------



## brunemto

Thank you, guys!

In the moment on black Isofrane:


----------



## nervexpro55

Torsten great pictures. Here is mine with a little added color.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Welcome aboard Torsten!!!

Beautiful photos of a killer diver:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Brian883

Good to have you on the forum, Torsten, with a terrific timepiece. You made a great choice... I love my GMT!


----------



## danimur

Great pictures. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## arutlosjr11

Welcome to the AD family.


----------



## seikomatic

mine just arrived yesterday


----------



## matthew P

seikomatic said:


> mine just arrived yesterday


I look forward to your pics,,,,,, great watch.


----------



## manofrolex

Congrats on the turquoise, now just look at my avatar pic


----------



## manofrolex

Mine not worn since last summer is ready to come out again


----------



## Rayman

I definitely need to get one of those! Sooner or later... ;-)


----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## WatchDialOrange




----------



## Stef C

danke Torsten ! we have the same taste....Big fan of the Blue ! Both Black and Turquoise bracelet fit it Nicely.!


----------



## Minters

Nice diver, color collaboration is fabulous


----------



## nnickell

Looks pretty good indeed!


----------



## ascari_2

Looks great with the black strap.


----------



## DonQuixote

I'm really digging that black strap- all these photos are making me re-think getting another SM300 for this Aquadive... the colors are so unique.


----------



## laurent1961

own this very one; agreed... great watch. thanks for the great pics


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

every gmt colorway is sharper than the next.

i have to pick one of these up. i sold my bethnos many years ago (watch which this one reminds me of ) and this would satisfy that itch as well as others.

blue, yellow, orange..boom. i don;t think you could go wrong w/ any color


----------



## calwatchguy

Sweet pics all around. Great looking watches. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Playwatch

wow!!! really beautiful Dive.


----------

